# Apprenticeship hours from previous employer (Canada)



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Contact your province's trades authority. They will have the details.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is your career at stake....get paperwork to prove your hours in the trade - now. You don't want to be scrambling around in a few years looking for documentation from a former employer. The licensing body is just like any other government agency...they run on paper.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

ValeoBill said:


> This is your career at stake....get paperwork to prove your hours in the trade - now. You don't want to be scrambling around in a few years looking for documentation from a former employer. The licensing body is just like any other government agency...they run on paper.


While I’m not Canadian, had an experience with this here.

Worked for a guy for a year and a half, didn’t get anything signed. He passed away at 50, and I almost didn’t get my hours for that time verified.

Lucky the state let me verify with check stubs.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Your paperwork proving your experience and hours worked on each skill and totals are extremely important for a transfer of apprentice sponsor. It could mean the difference of continuing your apprenticeship from where you left off AND loosing all your hours and having to start your apprenticeship from the beginning.

Get it in writing.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

When I left a company, I would either receive a letter of hours or had to hound the owner, he was a master electrician that was retiring so he was more focused on driving his Miata with his dog riding shotgun. Either way, do it before you leave and having a method to keep track of your hours wouldn't hurt either. My girlfriend works in administration and whipped up a Excel spreadsheet for me that tracks total, monthly and weekly hours.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

No matter what the outcome of this is start keeping records. 
When it comes time to write resumes in the future you will be able to say what you did.


----------

